# Nail bind



## alsxx (11 March 2011)

Sorry to post in here, I was a bit scared to post in vet incase I sparked a shoes versus no shoes debate 

My boy was shod monday and ended up with nail bind...I'd not been particularly happy with farrier on the last couple of occasions as had seemed to become a bit indifferent to quality you might say, so took the opportunity to blow a bit of smoke up an excellent farriers backside for a second opinion.

Horse quite lame on a tight circle/turn initially but then after 12 hours lameness eased and was much better (although not quite right) - he was only slightly unlevel in trot in a straight line, and heat on one side of affected hoof. Second farrier came out first thing yesterday and confirmed my concerns over foot balance and said shoe slightly too small and on too tight, nails too close to white line on both fronts but fortunately not pricked (no doubt we'd have had an abscess by then if it had). He re-fitted shoes to provide more support and to obviously re position nails, and horse instantly more comfortable - sound again in trot and moving better all round.


This morning he was ever so slightly iffy again on a tight turn, so I'm wondering if this is normal for a horse to be still slightly sore like this after a nail bind has been rectified?? He's fine otherwise and not lame in any other way, but worried (any lameness scares me!!), he was totally sound before monday's shoeing so I'm sure it is related to this, but terrified all the same (I had a mare out of work for two years due to soft tissue damage in her feet so its a bit of a worry for me!). On the plus side, new farrier has taken me on which I'm pleased about.


----------



## kerilli (11 March 2011)

it doesn't surprise me that he's still a bit sore. if you haven't already, i would definitely 'tub' his foot in nearly-boiling salty water, ideally using a rubber bucket so he can't crack it if he prats about... i've known this treatment to do miraculous things to sore nail-bound or pricked feet.
hope he comes right asap.


----------



## tallyho! (11 March 2011)

Could you check the site of the previous nail has not got infected? Def tub it and if you can hold of a/b's then do. 

Had one of these and they grow out pretty quick but is painful if there is an infection.


----------



## TheoryX1 (11 March 2011)

I wouldnt be surprised - just think of it in human terms.  Even if the problem had been rectified, it will still be sore for a while.  My daughters first pony had this after our old farrier did not do the best of jobs on him, plus he was laminitic and if anything would go wrong, it would go wrong with Marek.  He went lame, we did all the usual things and it didnt get any better.  Called the vet out, he took his shoe off, used those hoof tester things, said it was nail bind, gave him some bute for a couple of days and advised us to have him re-shod by another farrier a few days after.  I think we have to poultice him as well, with animalintex but cant remember all of it as it was a few years ago.  He was fine after a few days.

By the way, why on earth should this spark a debate or shod or unshod?  Its up to you what you do, and i dont personally subscribe to all this rubbish about what you should or shouldnt do, its what suits your horse, his work etc.  Its not my place to dictate my thoughts as gospel truth, and it makes my blood boil when other forum members feel they will get slated because they feel or do a particular thing.  I would love to have my horse barefoot, but my farrier has advised me not to do it, as I trust him completely, I took his advice.  Its each to their own, and I for one hate this judgemental clap trap on this forum.


----------



## alsxx (11 March 2011)

Thanks all for replies, you've put my mind at ease! Fortunately (or unfortunately, depending on which way you look at it) this is my first experience of this so wasn't sure what to expect.  I guess, being a sensitive TB and all he will feel sorry for himself a bit longer. I'm just so conscious of feet, and any lameness on a turn scares me to death!!

Was hot tubbing the affected foot twice daily but stopped yesterday after farrier confirmed there was no congealed blood in any of the nail holes. I will pick this back up for a few more days just to be sure then, certainly can't hurt.

Re the shoes versus barefoot debate, I just couldn't be bothered to listen (read?) It, and felt sure something like this would prob spark it! I'm all for an easy life me, and the ironic thing is I do actually have a barefoot horse and it works for her, but I can't be bothered to have to explain myself..just wanted to know if this was normal which it seems to be!!


----------



## Wolfie (11 March 2011)

My fella was nailbound at the end of last season, took him a little while to come right after the shoe was removed. You could try some peroxide in the hole if you are worried about infection tho.


----------

